# New rescue project



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I had told quite a few people at the frag fest on the weekend that my new hobby is saving and bringing corals back to life. I've seen quiet a few corals in bad shape over the years I've been going out but it's guys like Red and Alex that have shown me what some corals can really look like. Thanks guys for opening my eyes to a whole new hobby within a hobby.

Anyways, if you're reading this far then you're hooked! 
Most of my frags and pieces at London were rescue pieces and whoever picked up the rainbow enchinata that I had been working on for the last 6 months really got a great deal at $20 a frag. I'll try to post a pic of it soon.

Alright, this guy I picked up lastnight after thinking "I can't leave it here" and also possibly seeing a show stopper piece coming down the road.

I picked up another favia that looked completely destroyed and when I picked it up soooo much dead flesh came off I really questioned what I was doing. Although under actinics there were some really interesting shapes and colors so I'm hoping this turns out to what I think it might be.

Not yet named but lets see if we can name her as we go down the road. A ladies name is preferred for this one 

Here is the piece in my frag tank (which might not get shutdown now...) under a Maxpect razor @ 10% A channel and 60% B channel
001 by relax142, on Flickr

Another pic of the beat up mofo. From what I understand, it came in like this and it was supposed to be sold for quite a bit more but there was no way they were going to sell it when it was in this condition.
So I felt sorry for the lass and brought her home.
015 by relax142, on Flickr

Wish me luck guys, and I'll keep a weekly or bi-weekly update of what it looks like.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Great find! I love doing the same on different corals I find around. Keep us updated.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

An alternative title can be 'Pimp Mah Coral' 

Great way to challenge yourself. Are you worried about carrying any bacterial or parasite infection into your frag tank? How do you begin to restore this coral?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

There is nothing in my tank right now to worry about! Most of it was sold at the frag fest on the weekend and what was left I've put into the DT because I'm supposed to shut down the frag tank for trip next week. As for parasites, I always dip my corals before they go into any of my systems and it's much easier to deal with a 20g frag tank that is half full with frags than a 50g DT full with rock and substrate.

As for starting the healing process, what I usually do is put these corals in the corner of the tank to get just enough light so they don't brown out or die. Always dip them with coral ReVive for 10-15 minutes...depending on how long it takes to drink a beer. So far today I've dosed the tank with 5ml of Seachem ReefPlus supplement which is amino acids and vitamins. I've also fed the coral *Fauna Marin Ultra LPS*. I find that it really helps the coral with color and tissue growth so I tend to over feed a bit to make sure all the polyps get some
http://www.canadacorals.com/products/fauna-marin-ultra-lps-grow-color

Phyto+dosing+LPS pellets+a frag tank= a happy tank! Although it doesn't help my budget 
Thanks for looking guys


----------

